# Gus Worland's emotional plea to Australians after sudden death ( suicide ) of Paul Green ( rugby legend )



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)

_"Mental health advocate Gus Worland issued an emotional plea to Australians following the sudden death of Paul Green.
The 49-year-old was found dead on Thursday morning, the cause of death later revealed to be suicide.
Worland - who founded the Gotcha4Life charity - was shattered to learn of the news, and spoke to Nine's NRL broadcast to send an urgent message to the nation.

"Seven Australian men that wake up this morning won't wake up tomorrow morning, two women, and we have people attempting suicide at such a rapid rate," Worland said.
"It was so sad to hear about Greeny, and I think this is a line in the sand as a sport and as a nation to say enough is enough.

"Let's stop talking about it, let's stop talking about awareness, let's put some action into place.
"It's all about manning up and speaking up now, not manning up and shutting up, which is what we've been told all our lives to do.
"Put your hand up if you need some help and support. That's the bravest thing you can do, ask for help when you need it.
"Why are we so good in this country at helping people, but not at asking for help? That's what we need to change."
A fortnight ago the Sea Eagles and Roosters played for the Gotcha4Life Cup.
The NRL has previously campaigned for mental health awareness with the "don't stay on the sideline" initiative."_

https://wwos.nine.com.au/nrl/paul-g...-suicide/80915fbc-5c47-4f45-b5cc-86ac5506dca7


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 11, 2022)

Very sad. We have a similar problem where our top sportsmen/women are committing suicide. One can only guess what is going on but whatever it is, it sure needs looking into.


----------

